# I have a new drawing of the P-40 Flying Tigers plane!



## BountyHunter15 (Mar 28, 2005)

Here it is. I think I messed up on the chineese symbol.


----------



## toffigd (Mar 30, 2005)

hmmm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

you messed up the post as well..........


----------



## BountyHunter15 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yea sorry about that.


----------

